# Mitre Saw Station



## PeteG (17 Oct 2015)

I bought the Kreg track and stop fence kit last as it was on offer, may be due to the measuring tapes being in imperial, but it was a good offer and I'd planed to buy one at some point.
After selling the Makita mitre saw I went for the Dewalt DW777 as I needed a sliding saw which could go up to a wall. I finished the saw station last month, only used half the tracking
as I didn't have space to use all eight foot, that, and I'm not cutting timber much longer than four foot.
The left wing slides on tracking the right wing has about 25mm of movement. I made the wings higher than the saw table but the saw is height adjustable on four large bolts. 
I took a chance and bought the DE7778 dust extraction kit which connects via three ports at the back of the saw. A little annoying is the supplied top port which is square, as it doesn't
fit the round port on the saw, apparently Dewalt toild the retailer after I questioned it, that you connect the hose directly. That makes sense and I don't have a problem with it,
but it begs the question why the bloody hell they've worked a square port in to the cost that doesn't fit and is of no use! 
Anyway, I'd like to say it works perfectly, but it doesn't, leaving about 40% of dust behind. The saw and the work station on the other hand work brilliantly making repeat cuts
a doddle.


----------



## Roughcut (17 Oct 2015)

That's a nice set-up you have there Pete.
I've been thinking of doing something similar myself.
Maybe I should get on with it......


----------



## beech1948 (17 Oct 2015)

PeteG,

Mitre saws are a pain to collect dust from. Your 3 different tubes sort of assume that Dewalt knew what it was doing when it designed them but Dewalt have no idea at all.

The best way to create a dust capture device for a mitre saw is to build a cabinet around the rear of the blade including a top and with a drop or cone shape for the bottom of the box. Into this bottom bit goes a 4 inch dust collection port. Thats it.

See here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTVd9Lk2Fng

[urlhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzw2U5dbUg4][/url]

Hope this helps

Al


----------



## PeteG (18 Oct 2015)

Roughcut":1pyh49by said:


> That's a nice set-up you have there Pete.
> I've been thinking of doing something similar myself.
> Maybe I should get on with it......




Thanks Roughcut  Don't put it off any longer, makes life so much easier.



beech1948":1pyh49by said:


> PeteG,
> 
> Mitre saws are a pain to collect dust from. Your 3 different tubes sort of assume that Dewalt knew what it was doing when it designed them but Dewalt have no idea at all.
> 
> ...



I looked at that method Beech, not quite as big as that chaps, and thought I might be limited with space. I might try a more powerfull vac, see if that helps


----------

